# races at park lane



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok guys this friday at 7 pm jan 4th 2013 we will be racing at park lane hobbies skinny and wide tire tjets and derby wagons see u there.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Class's*

Just so i dont get disqualified, what bodies can we run in skinny, once you post it, you cant change it, dont care if your chairman of that track, once it posted, thats it. Have a good day Gasman. :dude:


----------



## EPE_79 (Oct 15, 2012)

Chris let me clarify this one for you. The following as i understand are the skinny rules that Honda has set forth

You can run any body so long as it's stock not lightened or lowered, in otherwords it has be just as aurora or dash has sold it in it's stock form. Unless it's a marlin that's made of resin then it can be ran in a lightened and lowered form. Furthermore should a camaro prove to be fast after a very public rant it too can then be ran lightened and lowered. Finally as lord and savior of the hobby store should any body other than those mentioned arrive they will require the full and thorough blessing prior to waking up the morning of the race. 

I hope this clears up any confusion.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Got It*

Thanks for clearing that up, I think, LOL. Wait, no I got It. :dude:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thank you, Eric. The confusion is totally clear now. Honda logic.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

i didnt post what bodys u can run did i no so bodys r open.


----------



## jakegt01 (Jul 20, 2011)

*cannot make it*

No need to wait for me tonight. I have to replace the water pump on my car, the real one. Unfortunately, I can't drive a T-jet to the race. At least they don't have water pumps that won't release from the block.


----------



## EPE_79 (Oct 15, 2012)

jakegt01 said:


> No need to wait for me tonight. I have to replace the water pump on my car, the real one. Unfortunately, I can't drive a T-jet to the race. At least they don't have water pumps that won't release from the block.


you can always ride with Darrell


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*park lane races*

skinny tjets 1st greg 76/ 2nd chris 74/ 3rd larry 74/ 4th darrell 74/ 5th verb 73/ 6th ed 73/ 7th mike 72/ 8th russ 59. fat tire tjets 1st verb 87/ 2nd larry 85/ 3rd darrell 84/ 4th greg 83/ 5th chris 83/ 6th ed 82/ 7th mike 77/ 8th russ 63. derby wagons 1st verb 65 / 2nd mike 64/ 3rd larry 63/ 4th greg 62/ 5th darrell 61/ 6th russ 57. this is fri jan 4th 2013 .


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*About Time*

I was wondering what took so long to get the race results out, :dude:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the races, I think my cars need a tune up, plus I need some driving lessons.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Thank You*

Thanks for the blast last night, not alot of drivers but had a great time and alot of fun. May have found my car to become a nerf master to nerf the Pro Nerfer.:dude:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey Darrel I see Mike or Al did not win all the races. That should make you a little happy. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Chris, we have become spoiled. Many groups consider 8 racers a very good turnout. I will be back eventually.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Yes We Are*



ajd350 said:


> Chris, we have become spoiled. Many groups consider 8 racers a very good turnout. I will be back eventually.


True words from Al, but isnt it fun being spoiled, lol. Had a blast racing, even got beat by my own car by inchs, didnt podium in fats, but it was a blast. :dude:


----------



## EPE_79 (Oct 15, 2012)

honda27 said:


> eric please post on your web site th. :wave:


Send me the print out and i'll post them.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

there is no print out from the shop there post here in ht just cut and paste the post. printer that was at shop is at al,s house. cut and paste from here.


----------

